# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Scan Results

## Jilowa

How do I attached the scan/ system information results?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184 rules
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=11022 how upload results (in russian, but you can see scrinshots).

----------

